# Meaning of "Empty Hand"



## Yeti (May 3, 2006)

*Hi all  Ive got a question regarding the term empty hand used in the context of Modern Arnis. When that phrase is used, does it refer to an empty hand defense to an armed attack, an empty hand defense to an empty hand attack, or could it refer to both?  *

*Thanks. *


----------



## Flatlander (May 3, 2006)

I'd say it would refer to both.  Empty hand, in my opinion, refers to when your hands are empty.


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2006)

Yes, we have also heard it referred to it as "live" hand or "sacrifice" hand.


----------



## modarnis (May 3, 2006)

I agree with Flatlander:  it refers to both.  It is also evidence of the high level of evolution of Professor Presas' art.  All of the stick, knife, double stick, stick and knife work translates to empty hands.  That is to say that drills trained with sticks or knives teach movements that are applicable to empty hand defense both hand to hand or empty hand versus weapons.

Professor always said "its all the same"  At some level, a practitioner will be able to see the interchangeability of motion between weapons and empty hand


----------



## Guro Harold (May 7, 2006)

Hi Yeti,

Thanks for your posts!

Please refer to the following threads that contains some empty-hand discussions too:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11067
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27829

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Yeti (May 8, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Yeti,
> 
> Thanks for your posts!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent.
Thank you!


----------

